# Engine Replacement--94 Maxima



## jstracen (Aug 23, 2007)

Let's try this again...

1994 Maxima with used complete 1990 engine. All parts are the same with exception of the injectors that had a different connector so they were swapped out. 

what we have run across is the engine will fire off with carb clean sprayed in the plenum. It will not start otherwise. 
Fuses are good, fuel pressure is good.

Has anyone seen this before. we are stumped. The only thing that we did not change over from the other motor was the distributor

HELP.


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

The injectors should not be a problem. I would go over everything and recheck everything and make sure you pluged everything in right. Also see if the engine is putting out a code. You turn this screw to the right of the console, then count the pulses, then look it up in the manual. If the fuel pressure is good, I'm figuring there is something wrong with the injector wires. You didn't mix em up did you? I think you could hook one of your old ones up and have someone start the car and see if you hear a clicking noise from the injector. 



jstracen said:


> Let's try this again...
> 
> 1994 Maxima with used complete 1990 engine. All parts are the same with exception of the injectors that had a different connector so they were swapped out.
> 
> ...


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

recheck your wiring, something is clearly connected wrong and causing the injectors not to pulse


----------

